
One Simple Trick Could Disable a City’s 4G Phone Network - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/507381/one-simple-trick-could-disable-a-citys-4g-phone-network/
======
bunderbunder
> High-speed LTE networks could be felled by a $650 piece of gear, says a new
> study.

Oooh, ooh, I know that one! Everyone who was an AT&T customer during 2008
knows that one!

<http://www.apple.com/iphone/>

